# Where is 'e?!



## Bombadil's Bane (Sep 19, 2002)

What do YOU think? I think ol' Bombadil probably sung his merry little wee self to death. 



1. Maybe he sung Goldberry to death and died of sorrow.
2.Maybe he ran off with Glorfindel to plot against Old Man Willow.
3. Maybe he ran off with Old Man Willow to plot against Glorfindel.


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 19, 2002)

Just what exactly is the point, if any, that you are trying to make?
I don't understand the question.

RD


----------



## Beorn (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Just what exactly is the point, if any, that you are trying to make?
> I don't understand the question.
> 
> RD *



*whacks RD upside the head* He's asking where Bombadil went...

Personally, I think he got mad at Janitor of Angmar for having an affair with Goldberry, went after JoA, and JoA locked him up in some old bathroom...


----------



## Rangerdave (Sep 20, 2002)

OooooooooH!
Duh!

RD had a small case of vapor lock there, but he's better now.

Tom is currently holding down a very position standing outside of Bob's Big Boy Resturants.

RD


----------



## tookish-girl (Sep 30, 2002)

SOmebody made the excellent point a while ago oin this forum:
That Bombadil is actually the Witch King. I mean you never see the two in the same room do you?


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 1, 2002)

No, you're right. But I imagine Gandalv would have mentioned it if Tom Bombadil was gone. After all, he left the hobbits to have a long talk with Tom. Maybe Tom Bombadil was one of the two missing Istari?


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Oct 1, 2002)

Tom's probably in rehab again. He's likely down in Ered Luin again at the detox center. 

As for Tom and I, we've long ago resolved our differences.

But anyway, if he's back to rehab for a while he should be back shortly.

He's kinda the Robert Downey Jr. of Middle Earth....in again...out again...on and on.

Until then I suggest we go drink his beer and shoot some pool at his place in the Old Forest!!

JoA.


----------



## Ceorl (Oct 3, 2002)

The entire theory proving Bombadil and the Witch King are the same can be found at the Tolkien Sarcasm site. Click on the Crackpot theories link and you will find many other theories as well. Including the one which shows that Barad-Dur is a pre-fab lol.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 19, 2002)

i think goldberry finally got sick of his singing and killed him in his sleep. i kno he would drive me MAD!!!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tookish-girl _
> *SOmebody made the excellent point a while ago oin this forum:
> That Bombadil is actually the Witch King. I mean you never see the two in the same room do you? *



And Goldberry is Morgoth.You never see them in the same room either right?


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

and treebeard is really frodo. u neva see them in the same room either


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

There are probably a million other silly examples like these Legolas_lover12! But let's get back on topic! Where IS ole Tommy?
I think he's still where we left him - In the house of Tom Bombadil.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

except that probly got paved and is now a walmart. so tom is the owner of walmart. that would make him rich enough ...............


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 20, 2002)

LOL! But he would probably just forget about the money or throw it away,like he would have done with the ring if it were entrusted to his keeping.


----------



## Legolas_lover12 (Oct 20, 2002)

oh no!!!! walmart would crash and go bankrupt!!!! no one would have anywhere to go to buy things!!!! the mexicans would have no place to steal eggs from!!!


----------

